# Ski Sundown (night): Tuesday, 2/12/2008



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm playing the odds that there will be a few inches of new snow tomorrow afternoon into tomorrow night before the changeover. Should make the bumps ski great. Who else is in?


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

> *Tuesday:* *Snow likely after 1pm*. Increasing clouds, with a high near 20. Wind chill values as low as -7. West wind at 7 mph becoming south. Chance of precipitation is 60%. *New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.*
> 
> *Tuesday Night: Periods of snow and sleet before 1am*, then periods of freezing rain and sleet. Low around 19. East wind between 5 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. *New snow and sleet accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.*



Yep - the bumps should be skiing great! Bring your goggles (sleet)!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep - the bumps should be skiing great! Bring your goggles (sleet)!



The schedule has been juggled.  I'm in for tomorrow night.  I hope the bulk of that 3-5 falls before 10 PM.  I'm also good to go for later in the week too.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm trying to decide if I want to make the trip tomorrow night, with the icy return trip looming, or ski on Friday up North - maybe Magic. Hmmm.....???


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

BTW, I'm going tonight whether Lower Nor'easter is open or not. At least we can play on the Ex bumps and the powder falling will make it fun. I really hope the lights get fixed today though.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 12, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to make the trip tomorrow night, with the icy return trip looming, or ski on Friday up North - maybe Magic. Hmmm.....???



If it's not icy come ski Beetle 

Looks like Tim and I will be there.


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2008)

Last weather forecast I saw showed snow starting around 5PM and continuing through 10PM.  I think the icy stuff was supposed to come after midnight, but those things are never 100% accurate.  

Wave if you see me!  I'll be scanning passes tonight.  Though I may toss my skis in the car and beg for an early night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, I'm going tonight whether Lower Nor'easter is open or not. At least we can play on the Ex bumps and the powder falling will make it fun. I really hope the lights get fixed today though.



I haven't been out since the Super Bowl.  I need a sess tonight to prep me for later in the week.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

I REALLY wish I could make it out with you guys tonight for a little 'conditioning'...  Oh well...


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I REALLY wish I could make it out with you guys tonight for a little 'conditioning'...  Oh well...


Might be time to find a real babysitter....


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, I'm going tonight whether Lower Nor'easter is open or not. At least we can play on the Ex bumps and the powder falling will make it fun. I really hope the lights get fixed today though.



Crap. Email from Chris:



> We are still chasing down the lighting/wiring problem. The wires are
> under the ground and snow as well as in trees, not a simple task.
> 
> I'll let you know the status before I leave for the day.
> ...



That sucks. Especially the last sentence. Oh well, Praying for powder tonight...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn that sucks!  Stupid freaking lights!  As if missing them for a few nights wasn't bad enough, now they had to sacrifice some bumps too...


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Crap. Email from Chris:
> That sucks. Especially the last sentence. Oh well, Praying for powder tonight...


 
Well that makes not being able to make it tonight a little easier to take.  More problems at home getting in the way of my so-called ski life. Still blindly hoping for a chance to get out on Friday though. Maybe next week....

Bill


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Damn that sucks!  Stupid freaking lights!  As if missing them for a few nights wasn't bad enough, now they had to sacrifice some bumps too...



Indeed. Especially skier's right where the best bumps are. Lower N'E is not that wide so a cat's width sacrifices a lot of lines. Nevertheless, this follow-up Email is encouraging:



> We will reseed as soon as possible, if, they don’t reform on their own. It’s only ten more days till prep racing is over. I’d like to get Temptor going sooner than later. If the weather is right I may do it before the 22nd. *If Temptor works out well, next year we might seed it from the beginning and move the racers to Nor’Easter.*



Bring it on! I love N'E, but a T2B, side-to-side seeded Temptor would be great!



Beetlenut said:


> Well that makes not being able to make it tonight a little easier to take.  More problems at home getting in the way of my so-called ski life. Still blindly hoping for a chance to get out on Friday though. Maybe next week....
> 
> Bill



You should come out anyway if you can. Tonight will be fun with or without Lower N'E.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Rooting for that CT pow pow tonight.  No worries.  Straightline Canyon to the Ex. bumps.  Hopefully in a few inches of fluff....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Especially skier's right where the best bumps are. Lower N'E is not that wide so a cat's width sacrifices a lot of lines. Nevertheless, this follow-up Email is encouraging:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on! I love N'E, but a T2B, side-to-side seeded Temptor would be great!



That _IS_ encouraging!


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That _IS_ encouraging!



I wonder if they would still seed from the sun deck down, skier's left though...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I wonder if they would still seed from the sun deck down, skier's left though...



That would be pretty fawking sweet!  Seed there, then a little break in the flat section before the real fun begins!


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That would be pretty fawking sweet!  Seed there, then a little break in the flat section before the real fun begins!



Nah. I would seed the flat section too. They won't be able to groom it so they might as well. Even though it's flat, I always liked that stretch - lots of character.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nah. I would seed the flat section too. They won't be able to groom it so they might as well. Even though it's flat, I always liked that stretch - lots of character.



How are you going to be able to make it across the flat section if it's all bumped up?  I've seen people have to pole it through there when they didn't get enough speed off of that first drop...  I can see your point about not being able to get a groomer in there...


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> How are you going to be able to make it across the flat section if it's all bumped up?  I've seen people have to pole it through there when they didn't get enough speed off of that first drop...  I can see your point about not being able to get a groomer in there...



I don't remember. Is it that flat?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't remember. Is it that flat?



I thought so, maybe I'm having false memories.  I did just ski on it Sunday night though.  I usually get enough speed off of the first drop that I whip through there.  You'll have to check it out tonight.  Hitting the upper NE bumps in the dark is fun...


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I thought so, maybe I'm having false memories.  I did just ski on it Sunday night though.  I usually get enough speed off of the first drop that I whip through there.  You'll have to check it out tonight.  Hitting the upper NE bumps in the dark is fun...



That whole area is open but unlit? Oof. Still hoping the lighting gets resolved.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> That whole area is open but unlit? Oof. Still hoping the lighting gets resolved.



On Sunday night they had the rope across lower NE, after Temptor split off.  There's really no way to rope off the upper bumps and keep Temptor open.  IIRC there was one light at the intersection of Stinger and Temptor/NE that partially illuminated the very top, but once you got past the part where it's built up from the snow-making whale it got pretty dark, even on the groomed part.


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> On Sunday night they had the rope across lower NE, after Temptor split off.  There's really no way to rope off the upper bumps and keep Temptor open.  IIRC there was one light at the intersection of Stinger and Temptor/NE that partially illuminated the very top, but once you got past the part where it's built up from the snow-making whale it got pretty dark, even on the groomed part.


Yup, that's pretty much how it was.  One part was really dark and made me pretty nervous getting to Temptor.  Some people were hitting the bumps in the dark, too, before the rope.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

No Lower N'E tonight...


----------

